# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Stock Photo - Green Rye

## thuhongnt

​ *Stock Photo - Green Rye*
5 SHQ JPEG | up to ~ 7800 x 5200 | 300 dpi | 70.3 Mb RAR​[download][/download]


```
http://hotfile.com/dl/54975452/6846e6c/Green_Rye.rar.html
```



```
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YKcPaPy
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=20552

----------

